# Cool Vaping Icons / Avatars for You



## Designerama (6/5/15)

Here are some cool vaping icons or avatars created for you to use if you'd like

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/15)

Designerama said:


> Here are some cool vaping icons or avatars created for you to use if you'd like
> 
> View attachment 26799
> 
> ...



Did you make these?


----------



## Designerama (6/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Did you make these?


Not entirely... i just recreated them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc (6/5/15)

Nice! Another designer lurking the forums

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (6/5/15)

Someone following the Material Design guidelines...looks great


----------



## Willyza (14/5/15)




----------

